

EM Drive tested by NASA might be warp drive - nether
http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=36313.1858

======
nether
Main chart:
[http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?action=dlattach;t...](http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=36313.0;attach=825622;image)

Measured interferometry data show light traveling significantly farther
through the EM Drive chamber than expected. Air currents (test setup was _not_
evacuated) do not seem to explain. Test to be repeated this summer in vacuum.

Reddit discussion: [http://redd.it/33dqdc](http://redd.it/33dqdc)

------
pavel_lishin
Can you link us to a specific post in that thread?

